# Cricket Pavilion, Norwich



## Maddie220790 (Jul 22, 2012)

After images of the old cricket pavilion were posted a couple of weeks ago, I couldn't wait to get back from holiday to go and take a look. It's only a small place, but I like small details, and it still has some cricketing items! So here are the photos! 




Let's Play Cricket by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




Let's Play Cricket by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




Let's Play Cricket by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




Let's Play Cricket by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




Let's Play Cricket by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




Let's Play Cricket by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




Let's Play Cricket by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




Let's Play Cricket by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




Let's Play Cricket by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




Let's Play Cricket by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




Let's Play Cricket by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 22, 2012)

This is something I missed while I was there. Cheers


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice one, cheers for sharing!


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 22, 2012)

That was interesting for a small place, great pics as well, had he 'adult' magazines gone from the visitors changing rooms !!!!


----------



## Maddie220790 (Jul 22, 2012)

Nope! They were still there! Haha!


----------



## bigtip (Jul 22, 2012)

*Nice*

Some nice pictures thanks for the post.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 22, 2012)

For a place that doesnt seem to have a lot to offer you certainly made great use of what there was nice images


----------



## Maddie220790 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you muchly!


----------



## begbi (Jul 23, 2012)

lovely shots man


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, like the broken mirror, boot and coat hooks nice details.....a place is never THAT trashed if the sinks still have their taps


----------

